# freeview reception dublin



## jamandspoon (5 Jun 2009)

Hallo,
Recently bought a LCD TV in Argos, set it up and found out that it's not mpeg 4 compliant so it's not much use for our local digital channels (have sound but no picture),  it's Freeview enabled though. Does anybody know if it's possible to receive a Freeview signal via an external TV antennae in the Dublin area, maybe it's possible to pick up the Freeview signal from Wales ?  
Thanks


----------



## Technologist (8 Jun 2009)

I'd say that's a 'no' unless you've got a really big aerial and a good location...and...and... 

Best & most reliable option is FreeSat.


----------



## jamandspoon (8 Jun 2009)

thanks Technologist, that's too many ands for me...  FreeSat seems a much better solution


----------



## BeanPole (19 Jun 2009)

Can you get Freesat from Sky in Eire?


----------



## gebbel (19 Jun 2009)

BeanPole said:


> Can you get Freesat from Sky in Eire?


 
Yes you can. Just take the viewing card out of the sky box.


----------

